
The McMansion Hell Yearbook: 1970 - smacktoward
https://mcmansionhell.com/post/190405899096/the-mcmansion-hell-yearbook-1970
======
nabla9
McMansions have arbitrariness in them that can be slightly distracting. But
generally houses should be comfortable to live for those in them, nothing else
matters.

There are exceptions like Betsy DeVos’s summer home.
[https://www.vox.com/first-person/2018/8/6/17654434/betsy-
dev...](https://www.vox.com/first-person/2018/8/6/17654434/betsy-devos-yacht-
mcmansion-hell) It so tasteless it's genuinely horrific. It's like a tumor.
Full of arbitrary details and nothing fits together. You get uneasy feeling
just looking without analyzing.

